# diapers



## ancientglitch1 (Jan 2, 2012)

My daughter was born on jan 17 i am terrified of changing her beacuse i have a aesy gag reflex and my anxiety compounds that but today i did it and ofcourse it was a complete and total *** bomb but.....i did it all by myself


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Congrats on becoming a father and handling that crap wrap. Hope you washed your hands cuz /fistbump


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i wish u enjoy being a happy parent


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go! That's almost as bad as it gets. Next, it's vomit. uke

Actually, I am surprised there wasn't a surprise wee. Is that only a boy baby thing? :lol


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.labsafety.com/tychem-f-protective-coverall-w-hood-large_s_92725L/

50 bucks :lol










http://www.labsafety.com/north-7700-series-half-mask-respirator_24527529/

30 bucks


I'm obviously kidding


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Well you had to conquer this fear. No way out of it


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good for you, man!


----------



## MikeINvalid (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats! One thing I have learned as a father is that your children will force you to stretch your boundaries whether you like it or not... And usually this is a good thing.


----------



## MikeINvalid (Feb 6, 2012)

Also... I have ta admit that I clicked on this thread thinking the subject was adult diapers... *blushes*


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations being a new father. How exciting!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

good job!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations on your new baby! Good for you for changing her diaper without a messy mishap of your own. :clap


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

MikeINvalid said:


> Also... I have ta admit that I clicked on this thread thinking the subject was adult diapers... *blushes*


Hey, me too! haha


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

MikeINvalid said:


> Also... I have ta admit that I clicked on this thread thinking the subject was adult diapers... *blushes*


you know it may not be such a bad idea for people who take whizzes half way during their sleep. you're going to take a shower in the morning anyways :yes


----------

